# Soooooo ....



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I changed feeds I wanted to try a new food nothing wrong with EVO red meats but I saw this feed it's slightly less protein @ 34% instead of 42% and it's salmon based and still grain free. It's rated a six star feed and it's about 5.00 less but I am also getting 24.lbs vs 28lbs. Anyway I am trying out Blue Wilderness Salmon here is the link for anyone interested and I can buy it at petsmart now looks like they started carrying a whole bunch of the great feeds that I had to travel around the world for. So far the dog's are loving it!

Dog Food Reviews - Blue Wilderness Salmon - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I have fed wilderness before and it is a great food. What was your reason for switching other than trying something different? Did you want the lower protein? Were they thriving and doing well on Evo? I think it is great for them to have variety by giving them different protein sources. Salmon is always a good choice IMO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes Bella I wanted to use a different source of protein red meat is a little harder on the body long term so I wanted to try the salmon formula fish is full of omega fatty acids and I think it's easier for the kidney's to break down and the body to digest. I have been looking at many salmon formula feeds and this seems to be one of the best. Ultimately I would like to switch over to raw but until I do I want to make sure my dog's are getting the best quality feed money can buy. I love EVO and it's proven to be a great feed i just wanted to try something new with my dogs. So far they are doing well on it. I only use grain free feeds dog's seem to be highly sensitive to grains bogart will itch like crazy with any amount of grain in his diet.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i like natures variety instinct but yeah, raw is where its at imo


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I've seen natures domain salmon grain free... haven't heard of blue wilderness


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How long have they been on it? Are you noticing anything different with the switch? I guess my concern would be the dioxin amount they would be getting from a salmon based food.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just started them on this so far it's been smooth sailing. I will have to report back in a month or two to give you accurate feedback I pay 55.00 for a 24lb bag vs 60.00 for a 28 lb bag of evo.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is the nature's domain i was talking about.. $30 for a 30/lb bag at Costco

Nature's Domain Pet Food | Nature's Domain Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Formula for Dogs


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

cEElint said:


> this is the nature's domain i was talking about.. $30 for a 30/lb bag at Costco
> 
> Nature's Domain Pet Food | Nature's Domain Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Formula for Dogs


theres a thread on gd that talks about it being the same company as totw


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cEElint said:


> I've seen natures domain salmon grain free... haven't heard of blue wilderness


Blue Wilderness is owned by the Buffalo Company have you heard of Blue Buffalo?

Blue Buffalo - Discover the Best Dog Food and Cat Foods with our Pet Food Comparison Tools


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you look into Core by wellness? They have the ocean pacific formula that is all fish based. BB wilderness salmon adds chicken to there's. Nothing wrong with that but for a dog with allergies who wants to feed a 100% fish based food core would be a better choice. I may try the core eventually for Bella seeing as how she started with some allergies. I just switched her to chicken which she had never had as a main protein source yet so I am seeing how that goes first. She is currently on the NB LID which is grain free but lacks protein at only 24%. Glad your red dawgs are doing well so far on there new food


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know of a few people who feed Core Wellness it's supposed to be up there with the best of them. I have never tried it though. I am going to stick with this and see how it goes. The dog's seem to LOVE it though. But they liked the EVO too LOL. I just have to use a grain free food or bogart will be a scratching fool! I do use blueberries for dog treats the dog's love them. lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Wilderness is alright, quality isnt on the same level as Evo in terms of the ingredients but its not bad. I wouldn't feed regular BB that junk is over priced like crazy. 

As long as your dogs do well thats what matters.. What made you decide to drop almost 8% protein?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Kmdogs it's rated a 6 star premium feed it's up there with EVO this particular formula is ....
Dog Food Reviews - Blue Wilderness Salmon - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Kmdogs it's rated a 6 star premium feed it's up there with EVO this particular formula is ....
> Dog Food Reviews - Blue Wilderness Salmon - Powered by ReviewPost


Yeah i know. I know what those marks up are too.  Its not bad food, better than many but i wouldnt rank it as high as Orijen, Evo, etc.

What made you switch to a lower protein? Just wondering


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It is in the same caliber as Orijen and Evo they are all 6 star premium feeds that is top of the line best you can feed your dog I don't feed anything below a 6 star premium feed it doesn't get any better than that unless your feeding raw. I changed it because EVO and Innova were bought out by proctor and gamble the same company that produces all the other garbage feeds. I also wanted to put the dog's on a fish based protein feed and based on the reviews on this feed I decided to give it a try. It's slightly lower in protein but that's ok as long as it's 32% or higher I am ok with that.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> It is in the same caliber as Orijen and Evo they are all 6 star premium feeds that is top of the line best you can feed your dog I don't feed anything below a 6 star premium feed it doesn't get any better than that unless your feeding raw. I changed it because EVO and Innova were bought out by proctor and gamble the same company that produces all the other garbage feeds. I also wanted to put the dog's on a fish based protein feed and based on the reviews on this feed I decided to give it a try. It's slightly lower in protein but that's ok as long as it's 32% or higher I am ok with that.


We can agree to disagree with that part of it. I was just wondering if you had any issues with the 42% since i know you seem to favor a more high protein diet as well. 

Hopefully you have some great success with wilderness.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No I didn't have any issues with the higher protein I would actually feed Orijen but they do not carry it anywhere close to me I would have to order it and have it shipped and I am not doing that.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I dont blame you on ordering, shipping is expensive, trusting the bag doesn't get ripped before it gets to you, backorders if out of stock, etc etc. too much headache lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah because Orijen was first line of choice before I went with EVO. But shipping on dog food is absurd and then like you said having to worry about the bag getting broken during transit. It's just easier when your about to run out to just run down and pick up food close by.


----------

